# Looking for a healthy protien powder



## Wurenegade (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey people, I'm a scrawny, unfit wreck of a man who's hoping to make that a thing of the past, I've made a lot of changes recently, importantly, quitting smoking. I've changed my diet to the healthiest of standards, I'm training MMA and I'm currently putting togehter a gym in my garage.

I imagine I'll have a lot of questions and hope some of you guys will be helpful.

My first question. I'm now trying to bulk up and gain some muscle and I'm looking for a post workout protien powder. Now whats important to me is the ingredients, growth hormone free dairy products, no nasty artificial sweeteners etc. Everything I can find seems to have some artificial crap in it, the only entirely organic ones I can find are not UK based.

Anyone got a recommendation?

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Renegade, what are you determining as artificial crap? What are you trying to avoid?

When a supplement company produces a product we try to make it accessable to the mass market so we need to pay attention to budget so we can retail it at a price you guys will pay PLUS we need to make a product that is palletable to the majority of people.


----------



## Lloyd1466868015 (Jun 11, 2011)

I like the extreme Build and Recover for post workout. I am just in negotiation to stock it in my gym as well....


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

What's your gym called Lloyd? We'll give them a call and offer them a deal


----------



## Wurenegade (Jun 19, 2011)

Extreme said:


> Renegade, what are you determining as artificial crap? What are you trying to avoid?
> 
> When a supplement company produces a product we try to make it accessable to the mass market so we need to pay attention to budget so we can retail it at a price you guys will pay PLUS we need to make a product that is palletable to the majority of people.


It's things like Fructose, Sucralose, Aspartame etc I'm trying to avoid in particular, I'm also looking for something with organic dairy sources.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

id probably suggest you bought unflavoured whey from one of the bulk powder suppliers.

cant comment on the dairy source, but it ticks all of the other boxes.

you can then flavour yourself with either something from the supermarket or fruit and a blender.


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

I have noticed alot of proteins all come with different contents, some with added vits, some with... Well all sorts! I go for reflex - instant because it as a balence of good ingrediants and quality proteins, fast and slow releasing. Seriously, i suggest looking through a few web-sites and reading what is in each brand and trying to look at your diet, how your body is reacting to your diet (bloating or anything?) then try to figure out what content/support supplements you require, then find the closest protein (with the most helpful ingredients) i think i'd spend alot more on suplements if i used say - 90+ protein (the protein content is AMAZING! Just i would want to buy digestion type suplements if i wasn't using reflex (Since i get belly bloating very easily!

I guess i am saying, i'd think the reason one person buys a brand is mostly because it suites their needs... or maybe i'm talking rubbish lol


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

a lot were wacking my sugars up

reflex doesn't have to agree settles better too


----------



## snowwhite (Jul 5, 2011)

I use inner armour ultimate mass 7kg for £45 vanilla cream flavour. Tastes like icecream love it and it seems to be doing a great job.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Fructose is fruit sugar my friend, it is in every piece of fruit you eat and is low on the Glycemic Index, I wouldn't call it junk.

Wurenegade I think you need to buy from the bulk suppliers, you aren't going to find many, if any, branded products that you will find acceptable. Sports nutrition products are

1. made to suit the general buyer

2. made with cost in mind

3. made to different qualities depending upon the manufacturers standards

Not all are good, not all are healthy, many are made purely to bring in profit and that's not just the cheap ones at that but often big players with big advertising budgets who are able to make something sound good.

Snow White, do you work for Inner Armour? Most of your posts are shouting about it but you can't even get th name of the product right.


----------

